# Over-egged?



## Rhisiart (Feb 22, 2013)

I am sure Mountain Lion has many plaudits. I run it on my MacBook Pro, but I run Lion on my Mac Mini (which is to old to run Mountain Lion).

And yet, having now experienced both operating systems for some months, I feel Lion is better. Less gismos, less eye candy, fit for purpose (OK, the dictation programme is a useful add-on - I accept that).

Even more ... I still feel Snow Leopard was the slickest of the recent OS's. 

Am I wrong?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 23, 2013)

Depends. I have the older Mac Book Pro (in my signature) that is a 2007 version and it will only use Lion as it's highest. When I am using it I miss the notification section on my Mac Pro's Mountain Lion when using the older Mac Book Pro.  I know about Growl but I am not paying for it for the Mac Book Pro since it will eat into processor cycles on the Intel Core 2.


----------

